# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  LM317

## ALAMAN

Έφτιαξα το παρακάτω τροφοδοτικό και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:
Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι στα 24V με την γέφυρα πάει στα 33V.
Μετά το LM317 πάει απο 2.2V ως 15V, αντί για τρίμερ έβαλα αντίσταση 470Ω
όταν βραχυκυκλώνω την αντίσταση η τάση πάει απο 0-30V αλλα χωρίς ακρίβεια.
Όταν χαμηλώνω το ποτενσιόμετρο μέχρι την μέση περίπου η τάση παραμένει σταθερή (30V), απο εκέι
και πέρα κατεβένει απότομα στο 0.
Τί πρέπει να κάνω για να σταθεροποιηθεί η ρυθμιζόμενη τάση απο 0 ή 1 ή 2 έστω και 3 μέχρι τα 30V αλλα
με ακρίβεια  :Question:

----------


## gsmaster

Που το βρήκες αυτό το κύκλωμα? Γιατί χρησιμοποιεί 2 ποτενσιόμετρα? Τέσπα, το τρίμμερ 330 ή 470 που λεει εκεί και η αντίσταση 100Ω αντικατέστησέ τα με μια 220Ω. 


Δες αυτό το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού πως ειναι, και δες και στο Datasheet τι ρόλο παίζει η 220Ω με το ποτενσιόμετρο.

EDIT: Για να έχεις ομοιόμορφη μεταβολή της τάσης με το ποτενσιόμετρο, θα πρέπει αυτό να είναι γραμμικό.

----------


## ALAMAN

η αντίσταση ειναι σίγουρα 1/4W, μήπως θα έπρεπε να ήταν στο μισό W;

----------


## ALAMAN

Το κύκλωμα δουλεύει αλλα υπάρχουν δύο προβληματάκια.
Η τάση πάει απο 1.3-24V και το τροφοδοτικό δεν έχει ακρίβεια.
Αγόρασα καινούργιο ποτενσιόμετρο γραμικό

Μάλον τρία.
Όσο αξάνετε η τάση χάνετε και η ακρίβεια.
Aπο 1.2 ώς τα 10 περίπου (και πιο κάτω) η ακρίβεια είναι τέλεια,
απο εκεί και πέρα χαλάει και ανεβένει περίπου ένα ένα τα Volt

----------


## johny16

γιατι δεν αλλαζεις ολοκληρομενο? η αντι για ολοκληρομενο να παρεις εναν σταθεροποιητη
και απο κει και μετα να ρυθμιζεις την ταση που θελεις  :Smile: .

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί ολοκληρωμένο να βάλω;

----------


## johny16

μοντελο δεν ξερω να σου πω δυστηχως ! :frown:

----------


## athalex

Να βάλεις πολύστροφο ποτενσιόμετρο και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. απλά είναι λίγο πιο ακριβό από το απλό
Αν βάλεις τέτοιο πρόσεξε λίγο το σχέδιο με την συνδεσμολογία του που έχει πάνω

----------


## ALAMAN

Καλή ιδέα και αυτή, αλλα εγώ θέλω να έχει μόνο μία στροφή σαν το κανονικό μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανείς.
Πάντος θα το δοκιμάσω το πολύστροφο.

----------


## eebabs2000

Το κύκλωμα που έδωσε ο gsmaster παραπάνω είναι το καλύτερο. Αν σε σειρά με το ποτενσιόμετρο R2 που είναι 4.7Κ βάλεις ένα 470 Ω θα έχεις πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια στην τάση εξόδου, δοκιμασμένα πράγματα!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Πώς ξεχωρίζω αν ένα ποτενσιόμετρο είναι γραμμικό  :Question:   :Think:

----------


## ALAMAN

πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μία σταθεροποίηση στα 24V  :Question:

----------


## marios

Παιδιά, εχω κ εγω το εξης πρόβλημα με αυτο το τροφοδοτικό.
Γυρνάω το ποτενσιομετρο και βγαζει σπίθες!!!! :Shocked:  
Το κοίταξα λίγο αλλα δεν βρήκα κάποιο λάθος.
Τί π@π@ρι@ να έχω κάνει άραγε;  :Think:

----------


## Επιστήμων

Μια που γίνεται λόγος για τροφοδοτικά να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι .

Έχω έναν μετασχηματιστή που βγάζει 30V/1,5A.
Με την ανόρθωση θα πάει περίπου 42V . Μπορώ να κάνω
κάτι για να χρησιμοποιήσω το LM317 και να φτιάξω ένα 
αξιόλογο τροφοδοτικό ?

Μια ιδέα είναι να συνδέσω μετά την ανόρθωση διόδους σε σειρά 
ώστε να ρίξω την τάση στα 40V . Τι λένε οι ποιό έμπειροι ?
Να το παλέψω έτσι ή θα κάψω τίποτα ?

----------


## ALAMAN

> Το κύκλωμα που έδωσε ο gsmaster παραπάνω είναι το καλύτερο. Αν σε σειρά με το ποτενσιόμετρο R2 που είναι 4.7Κ βάλεις ένα 470 Ω θα έχεις πολύ μεγάλη ακρίβεια στην τάση εξόδου, δοκιμασμένα πράγματα!!!



Ωραίος το δοκίμασα πολύ καλό, αλλα το ποτενψιόμετρο 4,7kΩ δεν κάνει καλή δουλεία
αν μηδενίσω το 470Ω και γυρνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο 4,7kΩ η βελόνα του βολτόμετρου θα κάνει σαν τρελή.
Είναι πολύ λογικό θα με πείτε εφόσον μηδενιζεις το 470Ω είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει.
Γιατί ομως απο τα 1.3 ως τα 9 (περίπου) έχει καλή ακρίβεια και μετά ανεβένει δύο, δύο, τρία, τρία.
Βέβαια με μαζί με το 470Ω καταφέρνω και πετυχαίνω (πολύ εύκολα θα μπορούσα να πώ) μία καλή τάση 
πχ. 16,7V, 14,5V, 19.3.
Κανένας άλλος τρόπος  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## gsmaster

> Πώς ξεχωρίζω αν ένα ποτενσιόμετρο είναι γραμμικό



1- Εκεί που γράφουν την τιμή τους γράφουν και ένα Α ή Κ . Το Α νομίζω είναι το γραμμικό και το Κ είναι λογαριθμικό
2- Μετράς την αντίσταση μεταξύ δρομέα και ένός άκρου, Μετακινείς τον δρομέα κατα σταθερή απόσταση και βλέπεις την μεταβολή της τιμής στο πολύμετρο αν είναι γραμμική.





> πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μία σταθεροποίηση στα 24V



με ένα 7824 είναι όπως είναι και τα πιο συνηθησμένα 7805 και 7812





> Παιδιά, εχω κ εγω το εξης πρόβλημα με αυτο το τροφοδοτικό.
> Γυρνάω το ποτενσιομετρο και βγαζει σπίθες!!!! 
> Το κοίταξα λίγο αλλα δεν βρήκα κάποιο λάθος.
> Τί π@π@ρι@ να έχω κάνει άραγε;



Προφανώς κάποια π@π@ρι@ έχεις κάνει όπως λές. Ξαναδές το κύκλωμά σου κάπου έχεις κάνει λάθος, 
Γνώρισες και την μυρωδιά καμμένου ποτενσιομέτρου, (είδες τι ωραία μυρίζει?) οπότε πρέπει να προσέχεις για να μην την ξαναμυρίσεις....






> Μια που γίνεται λόγος για τροφοδοτικά να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι .
> 
> Έχω έναν μετασχηματιστή που βγάζει 30V/1,5A.
> Με την ανόρθωση θα πάει περίπου 42V . Μπορώ να κάνω
> κάτι για να χρησιμοποιήσω το LM317 και να φτιάξω ένα 
> αξιόλογο τροφοδοτικό ?
> 
> Μια ιδέα είναι να συνδέσω μετά την ανόρθωση διόδους σε σειρά 
> ώστε να ρίξω την τάση στα 40V . Τι λένε οι ποιό έμπειροι ?
> Να το παλέψω έτσι ή θα κάψω τίποτα ?



Κοίταξε αν βάλεις και την πτώση τάσης στη γέφυρα θα πάς περίπου στα 40-41. Θα δουλεύει κοντά στα όριά του το 317 αλλά δεν θα έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Βάλτου μια καλή ψύκτρα ή βάλε το 338 που είναι σε "πέταλο" και ψύχεται ευκολότερα.

----------


## gsmaster

Χρειάζεσαι να η τάση να είναι ακριβώς 16,7V και όχι πχ 16,9 ή 16,4? πουθενά δεν χρειάζεται τόση ακρίβεια σε αυτές τις τάσεις. Συνήθως μέχρι τα 5 - 5,5V  χρειάζεται ακρίβεια, απο εκεί και πάνω έχουν μεγαλύτερες ανοχές τα εξαρτήματα. 

Και μην νομίζεις, και σε πιο περίπλοκα σχέδια τροφοδοτικών είναι δύσκολο να ρυθμίζεις ακριβώς την τάση με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο και βάζουν και δεύτερο για fine-tuning της τάσης

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω ένα ποτενσιόμετρο το οποίο το αγόρασα για γραμικό.
Όπως το κοιτάς απο τους ακροδέκτες ακριβώς απο πίσω γράφει:
"4k7 516Μ".
 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Think:   :Think:   :Think:   Όταν μετράω το μεσαίο και το ένα ακριανό
όπως είπε ο gsmaster η τιμή τις αντίστασης δεν αυξομειώνετε κανονικά, και το
αστείο είναι οτι όταν μετράω τα δύο ακραία δείχνει 8,60Ω και όχι 4,7 όπως θα 
έπρεπε να δείχνει  :Confused:

----------


## eebabs2000

Μου φαίνεται λίγο αδύνατο αυτό. Μήπως δεν ακουμπάς σφηχτά τα καλώδια του πολυμετρου σου; Καμιά φορά αν έχουν ψηλοσκουριάσει (ακόμα και μέσα στα μαγαζιά) τα ποδαράκια, δε μετράει σωστα. Αυτό το έχω πάθει!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί τα πατάω καλά, και πιο δυνατά να τα πατήσω η τιμή
καταβαίνει στα 7,6kΩ

----------


## eebabs2000

Μάλλον θα είναι 10Κ το ποτενσιόμετρο και καθώς ακουμπάς με τα χέρια (βάζεις αντίσταση παράλληλα) κατεβαίνει στα 8 ή 7Κ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όχι εξάλου όπως είδες παραπάνω που εγραψα είναι 4,7kΩ.
Εξάλου το ποτενσιόμετρο απο πίσω λέει 4k7

----------


## marios

Ρε παιδιά, συγνώμμη πάλι αλλα έχω την εξης απορία: 
Βρήκα τί π@π@ρι@ είχα κάνει και την διόρθωσα και το κύκλωμα δουλέυει.
Τραβάω μισό Α και το ολοκληρωμένο ζεσταίνεται πολύ και έχω βάλει και μεγάλη ψύκτρα.
Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι φυσιολογικό.
Αφαίρεσε το φορτίο απο την έξοδο άμμα ζεστένετε πάλι έχεις ένα πρόβλημα.
Ή καλύτερα μείωσε το φορτίο στα 100mA ή 200mA

----------


## gsmaster

Λογικό είναι να ζεσταίνεται αμα του τραβάς μισό αμπέρ. Καλά έκανες και του έβαλες ψύκτρα.

Μεγεία σου και καλοδούλευτο!!!!

----------


## marios

Ευχαριστώ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Αντί για ποτενσιόμετρο 470Ω να βάλω καλυτερα 1kΩ

----------


## billtech

βαλε ακομα ενα πυκνωτη 100nF κολλιτο στη εισοδο του Lm317 ειναι πυκνωτης bypass και αλλον ενα ακριβως στη εξοδο
την αντισταση 100Ω και το τριμμερ αντικατεστισε τα με μια αντισταση 240Ω
και αντικατεστισε το 470Ω  το ποτενσιομετρο με ενα στο 1ΚΩ.

----------


## chip

Χμ.... εγραψες οτι μετράς στα δύο ακραία 8,60Ω! εννοούσες Ω ή ΚΩ? Γιατί αν είναι πράγματι Ω τότε απλά το ποτενσίομετρο αυτό έχει με άλλη σειρά τους ακροδέκτες (ο μεσαίος δεν είναι δρομέας...) και αυτό δικαιολογεί την λάθος συνδεσμολογία που σου πέταξε σπίθες. (τα 8,6Ω θα ήταν ο δρομέας γυρισμένος πλήρως στον ακροδέκτη που μετρούσες...)

Αν πάλι εννοούσες οτι είναι 8,60K τότε απλά όταν πέταξε σπίθες κάηκε ένα κομάτι του γραφίτι και τώρα πολύ λογικά το ποτενσίομετρο έχει τιμή 8,6Κ και όχι 4Κ7.

Και μία άλλη περίπτωση (γιατί συμβαίνουν κι αυτά)...μηπως έχει τελειώσει η μπαταρία του πολυμέτρου σου?

----------


## ALAMAN

Το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι 4,7kΩ και όταν το μετράω δείχνει 8,6kΩ και όχι 8,6Ω(λάθος μου συγνώμη).  :frown:  
Το πολύμετρο είναι καινούργιο.

----------


## chip

Τότε αν είναι αυτό που πέταξε σπίθες κάηκε κάποιο τμήμα του...
Μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις μετρόντας μεταξύ δρομέα και ενός άκρου. Αν γυρνώντας τον δρομέα στο πιο μεγάλο τμήμα της διαδρομής η αντίσταση αυξάνεται γραμμικά και σε κάποιο σημείο η αντίσταση αυξάνεται απότομα (κοντά στη μέγιστη τιμή) θα είναι άλλη μια ένδειξη οτι έχει πάθει ζημιά.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε την ρύθμιση του τροφοδοτικού με τρανζίστορ αντί για LM317
Έχω ένα κύκλωμα αλλά δεν έχω τιμές.
Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανένας  :Question:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ALAMAN

Θέλω επίσης όταν βραχυκυκλώνω τα κροκοδηλάκια απο το τροφοδοτικό
να ανάβει ένα κόκκινο LED για ένδειξη βραχυκυκλώματος  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Zener_

Πως είναι δυνατόν να έχω τάση εξόδου 100V, από την στιγμή που το 317 δεν μπορεί να δώσει πάνω από 37V? Επίσης σε άλλο topic http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=284970 αναφέρθηκα στο θέμα και ο φίλος chip μου απάντησε πως τα 40volt πλάτος στην είσοδο του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης είναι οριακά.

----------


## zarkinos

ΤΟ 317 ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΥΘΜΗΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ .ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΔΗΓΟ, ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ,ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΒΑΤ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΑ 300 MA

----------


## ikonsgr

Να ρωτήσω κι'εγώ κάτι:
Αυτό το τροφοδοτικό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35677
Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για έξοδο 150-200volt και 100mA max? 
Τι αλλαγές στα εξαρτήματα του κυκλώματος θα χρειαστεί για κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## moutoulos

> Πως είναι δυνατόν να έχω τάση εξόδου 100V, από την στιγμή που το 317 δεν μπορεί να δώσει πάνω από 37V? 
> Επίσης σε άλλο topic http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=284970 αναφέρθηκα στο θέμα 
> και ο φίλος chip μου απάντησε πως τα 40volt πλάτος στην είσοδο του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης είναι οριακά.



Δεν είναι δυνατόν ..., κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει ...
Και για να βγάζει 100βόλτ, ποση τάση εισόδου του "έβαλες" ?.





> Να ρωτήσω κι'εγώ κάτι: Αυτό το τροφοδοτικό:
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35677
> Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για έξοδο 150-200volt ?



Οχι, μέγιστη έξοδο 37βόλτ.




Το LM317Τ ή LM317K έχει μέγιστη τάση εισόδου 40βόλτ.
Όταν του βάλουμε λοιπόν 40βόλτ είσοδο, μπορούμε να πάρουμε 
έξοδο 1,2-37βόλτ ρυθμιζόμενα, με 1,5Α ένταση ρεύματος.
Όλα αυτά εννοείται με πολύ καλή ψύξη (ψύκτρα).

Για λίγη περισσότερη έξοδο (βόλτ) υπάρχει το LM317HVK
με μέγιστη τάση εισόδου 60βόλτ. Το συγκεκριμένο γίνεται
ρυθμιζόμενο απο 1,2-57βόλτ, πάντα όμως 1,5Α ένταση ρεύματος.

Επίσης δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βάλουμε τάση εισόδου 40 ή 60
βόλτ αντίστοιχα, μπορούμε και μικρότερες, πχ με είσοδο 20βόλτ
έχουμε 1,2-17βόλτ, ισχύει και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις  :Wink: .

Εξωτερικά τρανζίστορ (για παραπάνω που αναφέρθηκε) δεν 
χρειάζονται, όταν η ένταση ρεύματος που ζητάμε δεν υπερβαίνει
το 1,5Α. Δουλεύει δηλαδή και σαν αυτόνομο (έως 1,5Α), και σαν
"οδηγό".


 :Smile:  Μια απλή "αναφορά" στο LM317x(xx).

----------


## weather1967

Πολύ σωστός ο Γρηγόρης .
Σήμερα εφτιαξα ενα τροφοδοτικό για μια κατασκευή πού κανω ,και χρησιμοποιησα το regulator LM317 γιά θετική τάση, καθώς και το LM 337  γιά αρνητική τάση.

----------


## ikonsgr

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση όμως, ο Gmaster λέει ότι :". Μπορείτε να έχετε τάση εξόδου 80 ή 100V (αρκεί η διαφορά μεταξύ τάσης εισόδου και τάσης εξόδου να μην υπερβαίνει τα 40V)"
Αρα σημασία έχει η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ μεταξύ τάσης εισόδου και εξόδου να ΜΗΝ περνάει τα 40volt σωστά? Αν εγώ λοιπόν πάρω έναν μετασχηματιστή 220/110 (max AC έξοδο περίπου 155volt) και το LM317HVK που λες ,(αλλάζωντας και τους πυκνωτές προφανώς) θα μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιώ για τάσεις εξόδου 90-150volt περίπου? Υπόψην, ότι τα ρέυματα στα οποία θα δουλέψει θα είναι ΠΟΛΥ μικρά της τάξης των 100mA περίπου, οπώτε και η θερμική ισχύς θα είναι αντίστοιχα μικρή, με μέγιστο τα 6watt όταν θα έχω έξοδο στα 90volt σωστά?

----------


## Zener_

Δεν είπα ότι έβγαλα τάση 100V, απλά ρώτησα γι αυτό που αναφέρει ο gmaster, δηλαδή την ίδια ερώτηση με τον iconsgr.

----------


## tasosmos

Γινεται να εχεις αλλα αν βραχυκυκλωσεις την εξοδο εστω και για ελαχιστο θα ψηθει.

Επισης πρεπει να βαλεις μια επιπλεον αντισταση σε σειρα με το ποτενσιομετρο για να μην πεφτει ποτε η ταση κατω απο 40V ή 60V σε σχεση με την εισοδο. (60V αν εχεις 317hvk)

Εννοειται θελει και προσοχη στον χειρισμο γιατι τετοιες τασεις ειναι επικινδυνες.

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Που το βρήκες αυτό το κύκλωμα? Γιατί χρησιμοποιεί 2 ποτενσιόμετρα? Τέσπα, το τρίμμερ 330 ή 470 που λεει εκεί και η αντίσταση 100Ω αντικατέστησέ τα με μια 220Ω. 
> 
> 
> Δες αυτό το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού πως ειναι, και δες και στο Datasheet τι ρόλο παίζει η 220Ω με το ποτενσιόμετρο.
> 
> EDIT: Για να έχεις ομοιόμορφη μεταβολή της τάσης με το ποτενσιόμετρο, θα πρέπει αυτό να είναι γραμμικό.




Φίλε μου...έκανα το κυκλωματάκι που παραθέτεις...αλλά το έκανα από το c2 και έπειτα..για ποιο λόγο???γιατί έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό Pc...και θέλω από μια 12V να την ελέγχω από 0πχ εώς 12...
το τροφοδοτικό το έχω για τον πάγκο...
βλακεία έκανα έτσι που το σύνδεσα???
γιατι δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω...και μου φτάνει μεχρι τα 9,08V
πρέπει να φτιάξω ένα τροφοδοτικο...

----------


## kiriakos__k

παιδια το pcb του ειναι σωστο?νομιζω οτι εχει μονο τις δυο διοδους της ανορθωσης

----------


## tasosmos

Αν λες για αυτο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35677 τοτε ναι, χρησιμοποιει ετοιμη γεφυρα αντι για ξεχωριστες διοδους. :Smile:

----------


## kiriakos__k

Aυτο εννοω δηλαδη ειναι κατι σαν ενα εξαρτημα?επειδη το ακουω πρωτη φορα,κ τιμη?

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι, βγαινουν σε διαφορες συσκευασιες αναλογως του μεγιστου ρευματος δες πχ εδω http://www.trainelectronics.com/Reve...fiers_four.JPG , σε τροφοδοτικα με ρευμα >5Α ειναι μαλλον σπανιο να δεις ξεχωριστες διοδους για ανορθωση εκτος συγκεκριμενων περιπτωσεων. Σε μικροτερα οπως εδω μπορεις βεβαια να βαλεις 1Ν5402 ή αλλες αντιστοιχες. 
Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση θελεις μια παρομοια με την κατω αριστερα. Kοστος αμελητεο, το πολυ 40 λεπτα να εχει.

----------


## kiriakos__k

ευχαριστω φιλε

----------


## pit21

Γεια σε ολους!
θελω να χρησημοποιησω το εν λογω κυκλωμα για τασεις 0-5V.Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω αρχικη ταση 12V.πρεπει να κανω στο κυκλωμα για να εχω το επιθυμιτο αποτελεσμα κ αν ναι ποιες?

----------


## nathanas

Γεια παιδιά!
ξεκίνησα να φτιάχνω το παρακάτω τροφοδοτικό και όταν το τελείωσα ξεχάστηκα από την κουλαμάρα μου που ήμουν με τις ώρες πάνω από την πλακέτα, και δεν έβαλα μετασχηματιστή επομένως αντί για 25V AC έδωσα 230AC.
Ευτυχώς (θέλω να ελπίζω) είχα βάλει μια ασφάλεια στο κύκλωμα στο - της γέφυρας της τιμής των 2A. Κάηκε η ασφάλεια αλλά μετά που το έβαλα σωστά συνδεδεμένο με μετασχηματιστή έδινε τάση πάνω από 20 Volt και έβγαζε καπνούς το ολοκληρωμένο.
 Η τελική ερώτηση είναι αν είναι δυνατόν να κάηκαν και άλλα μέρη του κυκλώματος πέρα από την ασφάλεια? 
Ακόμη δεν ξέρω αν έχω βάλει σωστά το ολοκληρωμένο.Κατέβασα datasheet και έλεγε 1-Adj, 2-Vout, 3-Vin   το ολοκληρωμένο LM317T έχει ένα σήμα στρογγυλό και γράφει ON μέσα οπότε θεώρησα πως είναι της ON Semiconductor.
To datasheet που έλαβα υπόψην για την συνδεσμολογία είναι της ON και το είδα από εδώ  http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data...1/LM317T.shtml
Πρέπει να αλλάξω τα πάντα στο κύκλωμα? Το έκανα πολύ μικρό και πρέπει να το ξεκινήσω από την αρχή αν είναι να τα αλλάξω όλα...

----------


## KOKAR

*R.I.P ....* :Rolleyes:

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε φίλε είναι δυνατόν να έβγαλε καπνούς το LM317 και να αναρωτιέσαι αν είναι εντάξει; Ασφαλώς και πρέπει να αλλάξεις όλα τα εξαρτήματα! Την ασφάλεια πάλι τί την έβαλες στο - της γέφυρας; Σε ένα από τα δύο ~ έπρεπε να τη βάλεις... Έτσι θα καεί αν κάποια δίοδος της γέφυρας βραχυκυκλώσει... Μα τι λάθος ήταν αυτό... Είναι σαν να κάθεσαι να φας, και αντί να φέρεις τη μπουκιά στο στόμα σου, να την πας στο αυτί σου! Τέτοια λάθη δε γίνονται!

----------


## KOKAR

ότι έχει να κάνει με 220 θα πρέπει να δίνεις την ανάλογη προσοχή
Βιαστικές κινήσεις μπορεί να σου στοιχίσουν πολύ ακριβά !!

----------


## andreasmon

Χαιρετώ  και γω με την σειρά μου το φόρουμ των ηλεκτρονικών.Σας παραθέτω αναλυτικό οδηγό για την σχεδίαση  τροφοδοτικών  με το  LM317,στα ελληνικά,ώστε να δείτε τον τρόπο κατασκευής τους, καθώς και τους τύπους υπολογισμού τον αντιστάσεων,των πυκνωτών και των μετασ/τών.Πιστεύω να σας λύσει όλες ή αν όχι όλες,τις περισσότερες απορίες.Οι σημειώσεις είναι από το ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό ηλεκτρονικές επιλογές τεύχος 41,Νοέμβριος του 1994.
pdf αρχείο 9 σελίδων:
http://rapidshare.com/files/33066669...7-pdf.rar.html

Λόγω περιορισμού στο μέγεθος δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω μία μία τις σκαναρισμένες σελίδες,ούτε ακόμα και σε rar,ή jpeg.

 Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορώ να του τις στείλω μία μία σε εμάιλ με ένα rar αρχείο.

----------


## nathanas

Ρε παιδιά αν θέλω να βάλω ledaki για ON/OFF στο τροφοδοτικό και με τοποθέτηση στο +/- μετά την γέφυρα  25V DC τί αντίσταση πρέπει να β΄'αλω σε σειρά με το ledaki? 1635 Ohm υπολόγισα για 2.5Volt για το ledaki. Είναι σωστό?Για να μην το βάλω και το κάψω. Για λίγο που το έβαλα λειτουργεί απλώς θέλω κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να μάθω και πως να το υπολογίζω, για να μην κάψω τίποτα ποτέ και τρέχω.

----------


## FILMAN

Από τα 25V που έχεις μετά τη γέφυρα αφαιρείς 1.5V που είναι η τάση στα άκρα του led, οπότε μένουν 25 - 1.5 =23.5V. Αυτή θα είναι η τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση που θα βάλεις. Για να περάσει ρεύμα 5mA, η αντίσταση θα πρέπει να είναι: 23.5 / 5 = 4.7kΩ, και η ισχύς της: 23.5 * 23.5 / 4700 = 117.5mW. Άρα θα βάλεις μια αντίσταση 4.7 kΩ, 1/4 W. Άν θέλεις το led να ανάβει πιο δυνατά ξανακάνε τους παραπάνω υπολογισμούς για ρεύμα 10 mA. Πάντως τα σημερινά led μια χαρά ανάβουν με 5 mA ρεύμα.

----------


## gf

και ενας online claculator για led εδω http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

----------


## FILMAN

Έλεος ρε παιδιά, τόσο πολύπλοκος είναι ο υπολογισμός που ψάχνεστε για on line calculators; Γι αυτό δεν ξέρετε να υπολογίζετε ούτε τα στοιχειώδη... Φαντάσου να χρειαστεί να υπολογίσετε τιμές εξαρτημάτων σε κανα σοβαρό κύκλωμα...

----------


## gep58

Φίλλιπε,
σιγά-σιγά μη βιάζεσαι... εδώ δεν μπορούν να υπολογίσουν την αντίσταση του led...
αλλά είπαμε *ας είναι καλά τα ελληνικά σχολεία*...

gep58

----------


## gf

Δεν εχει και αδικο εδω που τα λεμε και ζηταω συγγνωμη αν θεωρησες οτι 
μειωνω την προσφορα σου. Σε διαβεβαιω οτι δεν ηταν αυτη η προθεση μου.

Μπορεις να βρεις σχεδον τα παντα στο ιντερνετ. Σαν ενα ανοιχτο βιβλιο ειναι.
Ετσι ειναι ομως. Καθε φορα βρισκουμε την πιο ευκολη/συντομη λυση.
πχ. http://www.justblair.co.uk/lm317-vol...alculator.html
ΠΟΣΟ βαρετο ειναι να ξαναμανυπολογιζεις τις τιμες.
Μη μου πειτε οτι δεν εχετε φτιαξει ποτε προγραμμα η εστω εξελ, που να τα υπολογιζει αυτοματα. Το '84 στην πρωτη μου επαφη με τον spectrum το ειχα κανει.
Ακομα και για τις ευθειες φορτου (και οχι μονο) υπαρχουν προγραμματα.
Για πιο πολυπλοκα πραγματα υπαρχουν φυσικα οι εξομοιωτες (spice κλπ)!

----------


## FILMAN

gep58, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να βοηθήσω κάποιον που δεν ξέρει πώς να υπολογίσει ένα εξάρτημα, άλλωστε ο Νίκος ζήτησε να του πει κάποιος τον τρόπο ώστε να μπορεί στο μέλλον να το κάνει μόνος του... Γι' αυτό και η απάντησή μου περιείχε μόνο υπολογισμούς και καθόλου κριτική... Με πείραξε η στάση του gf ο οποίος πόσταρε ένα λινκ για on line υπολογισμούς για την αντίσταση ενός led! Έλεος! Καλά τα calculators, αλλά για περιπτώσεις δύσκολες (υπολογισμούς φίλτρων κ.λ.π.). Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να μάθουμε να *ΣΧΕΔΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ* κυκλώματα και να υπολογίζουμε τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων. Από όλο το ψάξιμο που έχω κάνει στο site βλέπω όλο κυκλώματα κατεβασμένα από το internet (τα οποία μάλιστα είναι για πολλά γέλια!!!) ή αντιγραφές από ηλεκτρονικά περιοδικά και αναρωτιέμαι: *ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ;*

----------


## FILMAN

gf, δεν τα έβαλα προσωπικά μαζί σου, αλλά με τη νοοτροπία σου... Το internet είναι μια καλή πηγή πληροφοριών (datasheets κ.λ.π.). Από κει και πέρα ακολουθώντας τη δική σου νοοτροπία ποτέ κανένας δεν θα μάθει ηλεκτρονικά... Για το συγκεκριμένο υπολογισμό οι πράξεις είναι τόσο εύκολες (και φυσικά καθόλου κουραστικές)... Εγώ θα έχω υπολογίσει την αντίσταση, θα έχω βρει την πλησιέστερη τιμή που υπάρχει, θα έχω υπολογίσει το ρεύμα που θα δώσει η νέα αντίσταση, την ισχύ της κ.λ.π. ενώ εσένα ο υπολογιστής σου θα φορτώνει ακόμα τα windows... Τώρα αν έχεις φτιάξει πρόγραμμα για ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογισμούς, σου βγάζω το καπέλο, γιατί το να φτιάξεις ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα σημαίνει ότι ξέρεις ηλεκτρονικά! Ο χρήστης όμως του calculator που πόσταρες, θα υπολογίσει βέβαια μια σωστή τιμή αντίστασης για το led, αλλά θα μείνει αιωνίως με την απορία με ποιες μυστηριώδεις σχέσεις προκύπτει αυτή η τιμή...

----------


## Mihos

Φίλιππε δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να αναφέρεσαι συγκεκριμένα στον gf. Ούτε νομίζω ότι από ένα post μπορείς να καταλάβεις τη νοοτροπία ενός ανθρώπου. Το link το έβαλε ο gf γιατί πρόκειται για ένα όντως χρήσιμο εργαλειάκι. Καθώς όταν σχεδιάζεις ένα σύνθετο κύκλωμα είναι πιθανό να χρειαστείς να κάνεις αυτούς τους υπολογισμούς πολλές φορές και νομίζω ότι δεν είναι κακό να γλειτώσεις έστω και λίγο χρόνο για να υπολογίσεις τις αντιστάσεις κάποιων led. Παρα-είναι κάτι τετριμένο και απλό για να το αναλύσουμε από "εκπαιδευτική"-"παιδαγωγική" σκοπιά.

Στη σχεδίαση ενός ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος τίθενται άλλα και πολύπλοκα θέματα που ο σχεδιαστής πρέπει να λύσει και δε νομίζω ότι αξίζει να χαλάσει κανείς ενέργεια για τόσο απλά πράγματα. Φυσικά και ο καθένας που ασχολείται με τα ηλεκτρονικά πρέπει να ξέρει τον νόμο του Ωμ... Από εκεί και πέρα όμως πρέπει να δείξει και ενδιαφέρον για τα άλλα... Τα πιο δύσκολα. Και να μη κολάμε σε αυτά.

Όσο για το αν μπορεί κανείς σε αυτό το forum να σχεδιάσει ένα απλό κύκλωμα: Ψάξε καλύτερα στο φόρουμ και θα δείς ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που σχεδιάσαν όχι απλά αλλά πολύ δύσκολα κυκλώματα :Wink: . Να ένα παράδειγμα που βρήκα με μία γρήγορη ματιά...

Συγνώμη που συνέχισα το off-topic...

Φιλικά Μιχάλης.

----------


## KOKAR

για αυτό το online calculator εχω να πω ότι οι τιμές που βγάζει *δεν είναι*
οι τιμές που θα βγάλουμε αν κάνουμε τους υπολογισμούς με το χέρι
και αυτό γιατί το calculator σου δίνει την ποιο κοντινή τιμή που υπάρχει
στην σειρά *Ε12 των αντιστάσεων
*

----------


## nathanas

> Από τα 25V που έχεις μετά τη γέφυρα αφαιρείς 1.5V που είναι η τάση στα άκρα του led, οπότε μένουν 25 - 1.5 =23.5V. Αυτή θα είναι η τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση που θα βάλεις. Για να περάσει ρεύμα 5mA, η αντίσταση θα πρέπει να είναι: 23.5 / 5 = 4.7kΩ, και η ισχύς της: 23.5 * 23.5 / 4700 = 117.5mW. Άρα θα βάλεις μια αντίσταση 4.7 kΩ, 1/4 W. Άν θέλεις το led να ανάβει πιο δυνατά ξανακάνε τους παραπάνω υπολογισμούς για ρεύμα 10 mA. Πάντως τα σημερινά led μια χαρά ανάβουν με 5 mA ρεύμα.



ρε παιδιά μη βαράτε... Και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο έκανα αλλά μου ζεσταίνεται το ολοκληρωμένο.
Απλώς αντί από το σημείο με τα 25.2V το είχα υπολογίσει για 35.2V DC kai με ρεύμα και τάση για led στα 20mA και 2,5V. Από εκεί που το πήρα μου είπαν ακριβώς πως όλοι υπολογίζουν τα ledακια  στις παραπάνω τιμές...
 Όσον αφορά το αν ξέρω να υπολογίσω ένα ledaki ή όχι, θέλω να πιστεύω πως τα forum είναι για την ενημέρωση όλων όσων επιθυμούν να μάθουν κάτι και σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θεωρεί τις ερωτήσεις κάποιου άλλλου βλακώδεις, τότε μπορεί απλώς να μην κάνει τον κόπο να απαντήσει και να βοηθήσει. Όσο για ta online calculators είναι καλά από την στιγμή που ξέρεις να υπολογίζεις κάτι μόνος σου. Εγώ πίστευα πως δεν ήξερα και ρώτησα να μάθω αν ότι έκανα ήταν σωστό. Που τελικά τον ίδιο υπολογισμό έκανα αλλά νόμιζα πως η τάση ήταν 35.2V αντί για 25,2V.Αυτά...

----------


## nathanas

Προσπαθώ να δω γιατί δε δουλεύει πλέον το τροφοδοτικό και παίρνωντας μετρήσεις είδα πως ο μετασχηματιστής βγάζει 26V AC (αντί για 24 που λέει πως είναι - μάρκα BIONIK), μετά την γέφυρα έχω 35.2V DC που δικαιολογεί γιατί είχα μετρήσει αυτήν την τιμή και χθες για το led, και Vout έχω 5.5-34.1 VDC. 
Πριν το πειράξω για να βάλω ledaki λειτουργούσε κανονικά.

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε Νίκο:
1) Το ότι ο Μ/Σ βγάζει 26V αντί για 24V μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικό είτε γιατί του δίνεις παραπάνω τάση (230V αντί για 220V) είτε γιατί είναι φτιαγμένος να σου δίνει 24V όταν τραβάς από το δευτερεύον το ονομαστικό ρεύμα (ειδικά αν ο Μ/Σ είναι μικρής ισχύος).
2) Αφού τελικά έχεις 35.2V και όχι 25.2V, βάλε στο led μια αντίσταση 5.6 kΩ, 1/2 W, που θα σου δώσει 6 mA στο led.
3) Ασφαλώς και δεν φταίει η προσθήκη του led για το ότι δε δουλεύει πια το τροφοδοτικό. Αν το LM317 σου ζεσταίνεται χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού, τότε είναι χαλασμένο και θέλει αλλαγή.
4) Τα σημερινά led χρειάζονται πολύ χαμηλότερο ρεύμα από τα παλιότερα. Ένα ρεύμα 5 - 10 mA δίνει ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα. Τα παλιά led όντως χρειαζόντουσαν ρεύμα γύρω στα 20 mA. Η τάση ορθής φοράς των led (κόκκινα, κίτρινα, πορτοκαλί, πράσινα) είναι της τάξης του 1.5V. Μόνο στα μπλε είναι της τάξης των 2.5V, και στα άσπρα ακόμα μεγαλύτερη.
5) Μη ρωτάς πωλητές για τεχνικά θέματα. Είναι πωλητές, όχι ηλεκτρονικοί.

Φίλε KOKAR:
Δεν κατάφερα να καταλάβω την άποψη που υποστηρίζεις... Συστήνεις τη χρήση του συγκεκριμένου calculator επειδή στρογγυλοποιεί την τιμή της αντίστασης ή όχι; Άν ο υπολογισμός της αντίστασης είναι υπόθεση 10 δευτερολέπτων με το κομπιουτεράκι, η στρογγυλοποίηση είναι υπόθεση ενός δευτερολέπτου με το μυαλό...

Φίλε Μιχάλη:
1) Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις προσεκτικά το ποστ μου θα δεις ότι δεν τα έβαλα με τον gf προσωπικά...
2) Σε οποιδήποτε κύλωμα, και 1000 led να έχει, ΜΙΑ φορά θα κάνεις τον υπολογισμό... Εκτός και αν κάθε led θα δουλέψει με διαφορετική τάση τροφοδοσίας...
3) Αν βρήκες 1 που σχεδιάζει κυκλώματα σ' αυτό το site, εγώ βλέπω άλλους 12950 που δεν ξέρουν να σχεδιάσουν...

----------


## KOKAR

> για αυτό το online calculator εχω να πω ότι οι τιμές που βγάζει *δεν είναι*
> οι τιμές που θα βγάλουμε αν κάνουμε τους υπολογισμούς με το χέρι
> και αυτό γιατί το calculator σου δίνει την ποιο κοντινή τιμή που υπάρχει
> στην σειρά *Ε12 των αντιστάσεων
> *







> Φίλε Νίκο:
> ........
> Φίλε KOKAR:
> Δεν κατάφερα να καταλάβω την άποψη που υποστηρίζεις... Συστήνεις τη χρήση του συγκεκριμένου calculator επειδή στρογγυλοποιεί την τιμή της αντίστασης ή όχι; Άν ο υπολογισμός της αντίστασης είναι υπόθεση 10 δευτερολέπτων με το κομπιουτεράκι, η στρογγυλοποίηση είναι υπόθεση ενός δευτερολέπτου με το μυαλό...
> 
> .........



σαφώς και όχι !!!!
τα bold που έβαλα και την υπογράμμιση δεν τα πρόσεξες ????  :Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

Εντάξει KOKAR, συγγνώμη για την παρεξήγηση... Απ' ότι κατάλαβα, τελικά, μάλλον συμφωνούμε...

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ρε παιδιά μη βαράτε... 
> ...τα forum είναι για την ενημέρωση όλων όσων επιθυμούν να μάθουν κάτι και σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θεωρεί τις ερωτήσεις κάποιου άλλλου βλακώδεις, τότε μπορεί απλώς να μην κάνει τον κόπο να απαντήσει και να βοηθήσει. Όσο για ta online calculators είναι καλά από την στιγμή που ξέρεις να υπολογίζεις κάτι μόνος σου...



Πολύ σωστά. Επί τέλους! 
Γενικεύοντας, θα πρόσθετα ότι δεν είναι πεδίο ανταγωνισμού σε επίδειξη γνώσεων και "εξυπνάδας" και σε υποτίμηση των άλλων. Που δεν είναι όλοι ειδικοί επαγγελματίες, σπουδαστές και πτυχιούχοι, αλλά και απλοί αυτοδίδακτοι χομπίστες.

----------


## gf

Αφου δεν ειναι προσωπικα ας γενικολογισω λιγο και εγω.

Το λινκ αυτο εχει ξαναμπει και για αλλους μπορει να ειναι χρησιμο και για αλλους περριτο. Ειναι επιλογη του καθενος μας αν και πως θα χρησιμοποιησει τετοια βοηθηματα. Και υπαρχουν χιλιαδες τετοια.

Προγραμματα για υπολογιστη που εχουν να κανουν με τα ηλεκτρονικα μπορει να φτιαξει καποιος χωρις καν να γνωριζει τον νομο του Ωμ!

Πραγματι ειναι τεραστια πηγη πληροφοριας το ιντερνετ αλλα το δυσκολο ειναι η πληροφορια να γινει γνωση. Πρεπει πρωτα να κατεχεις τον τροπο. Εδω μπαινουν οι σπουδες και η θεωρια.

Τελος, ποτε δεν μπορει να ειναι ολοι ευχαριστημενοι με αυτα που λεμε η κανουμε. 

Αν επρεπε να απολογηθω για κατι αυτο ειναι το ακαιρο του ποστ μου (με το λινκ) που φανηκε σαν να ακυρωνει την δουλεια του φιλτατου Φιλλιπου.
Και για αυτο νομιζω οτι ζητησα συγγνωμη.

Αυτα και καλο ΣΚ.

----------


## GREG11

Παιδιά και μια ερώτηση απο εμένα, απο πηγη τροφοδοσίας 8V μπορώ να πάρω τάση 1,2 V χρησιμοποιόντας το lm317 ?

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, μπορείς. Θα δώσεις 8V στην είσοδο, θα γειώσεις το ADJ, και θα πάρεις τα 1.2V από την έξοδο. Μη ξεχνάς ότι για να δουλέψει σωστά το LM317 πρέπει να τραβάς ένα ελάχιστο ρεύμα από την έξοδο. Γι' αυτό, βάλε μόνιμα στην έξοδο μια αντίσταση 220Ω. Επίσης θα βάλεις δυο πυκνωτές 100nF κοντά στο LM317, έναν μεταξύ εισόδου - γης, και έναν μεταξύ εξόδου - γης. Αν σκοπεύεις να τραβάς σχετικά μεγάλα ρεύματα βάλε ψύκτρα.

----------


## GREG11

ok. Ευχαριστώ FILMAN για την διευκρίνιση, λέω να βάλω μια αντίσταση 330 Ω ετσι ώστε να έχω στην εξοδο 3.5 mA.

----------


## FILMAN

GREG11, 3.5 mA είναι η τυπική τιμή του ελάχιστου ρεύματος που πρέπει να τραβάς από το LM317. Από το datasheet φαίνεται ότι το απαιτούμενο ελάχιστο ρεύμα μπορεί να φτάσει και τα 5 mA. Άρα η αντίσταση που πρέπει να βάλεις για να είσαι καλυμμένος είναι 1.2/5=240Ω που θα τη στρογγυλοποιήσεις στην αμέσως χαμηλότερη των 220Ω, η οποία θα σου δώσει τελικά 1.2/220=5.45mA.

----------


## GREG11

ok. έχεις δίκιο οπως φαίνετε

----------


## FILMAN

Χάρηκα που μπόρεσα να σου φανώ χρήσιμος

----------


## ts0gl1s

Καλημέρα σε όλους ήθελα να ρωτήσω χρησιμοποιώντας την δεξιά πλευρά του κυκλώματος μπορώ να πάρω τιμή από 12 που θα είναι η τάση μου μέχρι 1,7?

----------


## ts0gl1s

Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανείς ?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι. Θα πάρεις από 1.2 μέχρι 9, γιατί από κει και πάνω θα χαλάσει η σταθεροποίηση.

----------


## TRIAC

μπορει στο κυκλωμα αυτο αντι για λμ317τ να χρησιμοποιηθει το λμ 338;

----------


## TRIAC

ειναι ευκολο;

----------


## moutoulos

> μπορει στο κυκλωμα αυτο αντι για λμ317τ να χρησιμοποιηθει το λμ 338;



Ναι μπορεί, το ίδιο κύκλωμα είναι:

Τροφοδοτικό Ρυθμιζόμενο 1,5 - 32VDC - 5A  (με το LM338. )

----------


## TRIAC

τι διακυμανση στην εξοδο εχουν τα συγκεκριμενα κυκλωματα; πχ +-0,03v;εξαρταται απο την θερμοκρασια;

----------


## moutoulos

Απο πάρα πολλά ...


Τάση εισόδου/τάση εξόδουΡεύμα εξόδουΔιαφορά In/Out VΚαι γιατί όχι και θερμοκρασία.  
 
Σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις, ακριβείς απαντήσεις θα πάρεις εφόσον ανατρέξεις στο DataSheet 
 αυτού. Όλα είναι εκεί.

----------


## TRIAC

Εχω φτιαξει πειραματικα το κυκλωμα με το λμ 317τ και παρατηρω, εχοντας συνδεσει μια 12βολτη λαμπα 5βαττ, οτι ρυθμιζοντας την ταση πχ 13,88 βολτ μετα απο λιγη ωρα ειναι στα 13,84 ειναι φυσιολογικο;Και επισης συνδεοντας ενα μοτερακι 12βολτο απο 13βολτ και πανω το πολυμετρο τρελαινεται και δειχνει μερικες φορες +-1 βολτ.Με αλλο πολυμετρο ομως δεν εμφανιζεται κατι τετοιο,προφανως ειναι θεμα οργανου ετσι;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Εχω φτιαξει πειραματικα το κυκλωμα με το λμ 317τ και παρατηρω, εχοντας συνδεσει μια 12βολτη λαμπα 5βαττ, οτι ρυθμιζοντας την ταση πχ 13,88 βολτ μετα απο λιγη ωρα ειναι στα 13,84 ειναι φυσιολογικο;Και επισης συνδεοντας ενα μοτερακι 12βολτο απο 13βολτ και πανω το πολυμετρο τρελαινεται και δειχνει μερικες φορες +-1 βολτ.Με αλλο πολυμετρο ομως δεν εμφανιζεται κατι τετοιο,προφανως ειναι θεμα οργανου ετσι;



Οπως έγραψε παραπάνω ο Γρηγόρης, οι αποκλίσεις περιγράφονται στο datasheet. Αν το διαβάσεις και έχεις απορίες θα σου τις λύσουμε και ως αποτέλεσμα θα έρθει η σταθερότητα στην έξοδο και η γνώση σε όλους μας!

Γενικά η σταθερότητα της τάσης εξόδου του LM317 σε σχέση με τη θερμοκρασία είναι 1%. Αν όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά (λ.χ. να υπάρχει αρκετή τάση στην είσοδο) η ρυθμισμένη έξοδος των 13,88V μπορεί να γίνει 14,02V ή 13,74V. Το άλλο θέμα που αναφέρεις με το μοτεράκι, πρέπει να είναι λόγω του "επαγωγικού φορτίου" ή/και των θορύβων που δημιουργούνται. Τα τροφοδοτικά που πρόκειται να οδηγήσουν επαγωγικά φορτία θέλουν ειδική σχεδίαση.
gV

----------


## TRIAC

ok ευχαριστω, με τα datasheet δεν ειμαι ακομα εξοικειωμενος

----------


## Prithan

παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ..Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα, το τροφοδοτικό μου δούλευε όταν το πρωτοέφτιαξα και μετά από κανά δυό μήνες που πιάστηκα, μόλις το έθεσα σε λειτουργία μου καίγεται η αντίσταση 220Ω! και στο πολύμετρο εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη 30V ! τι μπορεί να φταίει???

----------


## klik

Ίσως έχει καεί το 317 και δεν ρίχνει την τάση, οπότε τι να σου κάνει μια μικρούλα αντίσταση 220Ωμ/0,25W όταν πάρει 30Volt.
30V δίνεις στην είσοδο προφανώς.

----------


## Prithan

φίλε klik, λές να φταίει ο σταθεροποιητής?

----------


## apilot

Το πιθανότερο είναι να άρπαξε το LM317.Έχεις ψύκτρα αν δεν έχεις βάλε.

----------


## Prithan

έχω και μάλιστα μεγάλη, μήπως χρειάζεται κάποια μεγαλύτερη?

----------


## apilot

Όχι δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα.Απλά άλλαξε το LM 317 και δές το ποντεσιόμετρο πριν το αλλάξεις μήπως άρπαξε και αυτό.Τι τροφοδοτικό έκανες με σκέτο το LM ή έβαλλες και ισχύως τραντζίστορς.

----------


## Prithan

ισχύως τρανζίστορ δεν έβαλα γιατί δεν είχε το σχέδιο με το κύκλωμα..

----------


## Prithan

παιδιά όλα καλά με το τροφοδοτικό! έφταιγε το lm317 τελικά! ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες σας

----------


## kostas234

Παιδιά καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το τροφοδοτικό με το LM317 ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 24v-2A μπορώ να βάλω μετασχηματιστή 26V-5A ?

----------


## tzitzikas

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το τροφοδοτικό με το LM317 ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 24v-2A μπορώ να βάλω μετασχηματιστή 26V-5A ?



μπορεις να βάλεις αλλα περιτος θα ειναι στα 5Α αφου πανω απο 1,5Α με το 317 δεν θα πάρεις.

----------


## KOKAR

μπορείς ομως να βαλεις 3 LM317 παράλληλα και να εχεις φτάσεις τα 4Α, ο Μ/Τ που εχεις είναι 5Α οπότε ολα καλά !

δες το PDF στην σελιδα 22 --> http://www.ee.buffalo.edu/courses/elab/LM117.pdf

----------

